

NSA locates cell phones even when they are turned off - conductor
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-growth-fueled-by-need-to-target-terrorists/2013/07/21/24c93cf4-f0b1-11e2-bed3-b9b6fe264871_story.html

======
cpleppert
So this is a rewrite of a Washington Post article? Why not just link to the
original article: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-
gr...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-growth-
fueled-by-need-to-target-
terrorists/2013/07/21/24c93cf4-f0b1-11e2-bed3-b9b6fe264871_story.html)

------
djKianoosh
ok I'll bite. how, exactly?

~~~
conductor
Well, I don't know for sure, but in theory (as all the GSM chips are
proprietary) when turned-off (but still powered by the battery), the processor
can wake up periodically, check for a secret signal, then activate (send a
small ACK to the tower or even turn on the microphone) once it's recieved.
Technically it's very much possible.

